# Upcoming vacation



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey, guys. I've got a slight problem. My family is planning on having Christmas overseas (Cozumel, Mexico) instead of the traditional Xmas-at-home thing. I'm pretty excited about going, but I'm having a hard time trying to figure out what to do with my tank. We'll be gone about five days on a cruise, which is too long to leave the lights on my aquarium off. 

Basically, I'm in need of a good timer that will work with lights that have an on/off switch or a light fixture with a built-in timer. This is the lighting forum, so I'm hoping I can get some help with this.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

I use this one on both of my tanks: http://www.intermatic.com/products/timers/consumer%20indoor%20timers/digital%20timers/dt121c.aspx

If your light fixture has a grounded plug you won't be able to use it though since it only has a two prong outlet. However, I have used lots of different timers from Intermatic over the years and have always been happy with them. They've got lots of different models of both digital and mechanical timers, and quite a few of them are heavy duty models with three prong outlets. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.

Andy


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

make sure you check the number of watts any timer can handle. its not uncommon for lights to be over thier watt rating.


example the one above is only rated for 300 watts

a 4 x 54 watt light would be ok( assuming there is no fans ) a 6x54 watt would not.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

What exactly do you mean when you say "grounded"?


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes, but notice that it states "300 Watts Tungsten". That means incandescent bulbs. Unless you're using regular tungsten filament incandescent bulbs over your tank, you need to pay more attention to the amperage requirement. It is rated for 8.3 amps at 125 volts alternating current (VAC). The formula for wattage is watts=volts x amps. In this case, 8.3 amps times 125 volts gives you 1037.5 watts. The reason for the difference is because there is an amperage spike when the bulbs are first turned on with incandescent bulbs (but once they're hot the resistance goes up so the amperage drops). Most likely you're using fluorescent bulbs, so you should be able to look at the label on the ballast to see what the amperage rating is to determine which timer will suit you best. Good point, none-the-less, to make sure that you buy one that is suitable for your lighting system.

Andy


----------



## Andy Ritter (Nov 26, 2008)

Kamon said:


> What exactly do you mean when you say "grounded"?


A grounded plug has three prongs, with the round one being the ground one. It is literally wired to the earth to protect you in the event of a short circuit. The two flat blades are the hot and neutral wires. An ungrounded plug only has the two flat blades. The timer that I pointed out only has a socket made to accept two prong plugs. However, there are others that are designed to accept the three prong ones.

Andy


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Ah, I see. Thanks for the information, Andy. The timer I'm using is a GE Electrical Timer 15079. Its built for two grounded plugs and, at first glance, seems easy to program. I've had it a few days and simply cannot get it to work.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

grounded plugs are safer than the 2 prong ones, but either way you still have to observe precautionary measures - water and electricity are not a good mix.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

I believe I'm going to try and find a more simplified timer. The one I'm using is too complicated and I'm getting very frustrated. 

It would be great if someone could suggest a good timer that will work for grounded plugs and has two outlets. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the cheapie timers from WalMart and Lowes. Not sure they have 2 outlets, though. But, you can put two of them into a power-strip (6 plug or whatever you want to call it)


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks, Dave. 

I'll look around our Wal-Mart to find some.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Current-Nova-Ex...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item588243f5d0

Would the above light fixture be good for my 29gal 30'' tank? Its only 48w, but almost all of the light is reflected back into the aquarium. Would this give me a "high light" or "medium light" tank?


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Could anyone help? I'm thinking about buying that light fixture (not from ebay, though) and I could really use some guidance.


----------



## Kamon (Mar 27, 2009)

Great news; I finally got my timer to work.


----------



## PaulineMi (Nov 21, 2009)

Check for prices on the Current Nova Extreme. I have one on my 29 gallon tank and am very happy with it.

http://www.marineandreef.com/Nova_Extreme_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Current_USA_p/rcu01138.htm


----------

